# need to find driftwood in central florida



## rcoone (Mar 31, 2009)

a client has requested a coffee table with a large driftwood base. I need to make it compliment the existing driftwood mantel; therefore I need to view and choose from as many pieces as I can.


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

Im in washington we have tons of drift wood here i know its a little far, i could send some pics if your willing to pay for shipping.


----------



## BarbaraGill (Feb 12, 2011)

I am not sure how far Gainesville FL is from you. There used to be a place that sold Cypress, Buckeye Burl, and other wood including driftwood on the road going toward Jacksonville. I don't remember the name of the place but I think it was near Waldo.


----------



## Cheyhurricane1 (Mar 25, 2016)

I have a giant piece of driftwood that would be perfect for a coffee table I'm in Ocala Florida call me if you're interested I can send pics ad everything 352-525-0446


----------

